# Snowboarding in Dubai



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there,

I have been told that there is a big indoor snowboarding and skiing venue in Dubai, I don't suppose anyone knows if they teach beginners there and if so how much?

Thanks


----------



## newexpat2013 (Jan 8, 2013)

https://www.theplaymania.com/skidubai

i think this is what u talking about..its im mall of emirates






miss_simmons1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been told that there is a big indoor snowboarding and skiing venue in Dubai, I don't suppose anyone knows if they teach beginners there and if so how much?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes they do have private instructors, pricing depends on the number of lessons and people, contact them for more details.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

miss_simmons1 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have been told that there is a big indoor snowboarding and skiing venue in Dubai, I don't suppose anyone knows if they teach beginners there and if so how much?
> 
> Thanks


Obviously big, is all a matter of perspective.

A group lesson will come with the regular fee if you are a beginner, but I think they only do a ski lesson for these included lessons, not snowboard in this case.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Here you go, the price list for group and private lessons are at the bottom of the page:

https://www.theplaymania.com/skidubai/pricing

Here's a tip, were a helmet, it's easy to fall and smack your head and it's very icy in there. Also if you get into it, it's worth investing in a coccyx protector - I smashed my S3 in Ski Dubai. You will do a lot of falling on your bum in the beginning.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies!


I'll check it out


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Here you go, the price list for group and private lessons are at the bottom of the page:
> 
> https://www.theplaymania.com/skidubai/pricing
> 
> Here's a tip, were a helmet, it's easy to fall and smack your head and it's very icy in there. Also if you get into it, it's worth investing in a coccyx protector - I smashed my S3 in Ski Dubai. You will do a lot of falling on your bum in the beginning.


It is also really easy to be hit by people going far too fast who have no idea what they are doing. Eyes up and down the slope.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the advice


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Windsweptdragon said:


> It is also really easy to be hit by people going far too fast who have no idea what they are doing. Eyes up and down the slope.


And those who have no 'slope' etiquette - you give way to those beneath you. Went with a friend once, who is an awesome ski instructor and everyone was getting fed up of this little moron basically bowling everyone else out the way. My mate stuck his ski pole out and sent him arse over head. All the staff applauded lol


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Haha! Now that sounds like some comedy right there, shame no one got it on tape 


So do you go to the slopes a lot? What do you prefer skiing or snowboarding?

Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, I go quite often, 2-3 times a month. I actually started there with my first ever lesson. You will start of with a Discovery Lesson, then onto a beginners class, after that level 1 and so on. Classes are pretty cheap, if i remember correctly, around 200dhm. My advice is take the group lessons, they are cheaper, and i never had more than 4 people in any of my lessons. In fact for my level 1 lesson, there were only 2 of us. The instructors are great, Mounir and Jowell are fantastic.

You need to have a level 1 before they let you on the slopes by yourself, you will get a little passport book with your objectives and they will stamp you after every lesson.

I'm in the process of booking my Level 2 now that I have had a few months roaming the snow by myself. Its a great way to spend a few hours, and if you get there early enough 10am-11am, its pretty quiet.

Any questions feel free to ask.

Happy shredding.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> Hi, I go quite often, 2-3 times a month. I actually started there with my first ever lesson. You will start of with a Discovery Lesson, then onto a beginners class, after that level 1 and so on. Classes are pretty cheap, if i remember correctly, around 200dhm. My advice is take the group lessons, they are cheaper, and i never had more than 4 people in any of my lessons. In fact for my level 1 lesson, there were only 2 of us. The instructors are great, Mounir and Jowell are fantastic.
> 
> You need to have a level 1 before they let you on the slopes by yourself, you will get a little passport book with your objectives and they will stamp you after every lesson.
> 
> ...


Hey,

Thank you so much for your suggestions and advice - it's very helpful!

So group lessons - do you still be a good amount of instruction in them?

Looks like I may see you there sometime, good luck with your level 2!

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## psychedfred (Jan 14, 2013)

I hope you are able to get a good snowboarding lesson and enjoy the coolness of Ski Dubai. I have been a ski and snowboard instructor in New Zealand and the USA and am glad for a few hours at Ski Dubai every now and then. Ask me if you need any tips or ideas!


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

psychedfred said:


> I hope you are able to get a good snowboarding lesson and enjoy the coolness of Ski Dubai. I have been a ski and snowboard instructor in New Zealand and the USA and am glad for a few hours at Ski Dubai every now and then. Ask me if you need any tips or ideas!


Thank you!  I'm sure i'll have many questions once I start 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yeah the instruction is good, like I said, the groups are very small. Discovery was the biggest class as I guess most of the tourists just wasn't to try snowboarding for the 1st time. After that its almost 1 on 1 in the lessons. 

I'm sure I will see you down there soon. My advice, if you think you might go fairly regularly after the discovery lesson. Buy your own pair of boots, it will make for a far more comfortable experience. And the store in Ski Dubai have some great deals, they may be last seasons boots, but my feet don't really care about that. But your 1st investment should be boots over board and bindings in my opinion.

Enjoy.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I did all the lessons to begin with at Ski Dubai, got quite ok at both to be honest, but going on actual, proper powder snow is a whole other matter. I gave up snowboarding after 3 days, just couldn't get into it - being a wakeboarder, I should have found it transferable, but really not so much - I switched to skis and was much happier, so I'll be sticking to that.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> I did all the lessons to begin with at Ski Dubai, got quite ok at both to be honest, but going on actual, proper powder snow is a whole other matter. I gave up snowboarding after 3 days, just couldn't get into it - being a wakeboarder, I should have found it transferable, but really not so much - I switched to skis and was much happier, so I'll be sticking to that.


SkiDubai is a great start, but of course, can't prepare for all to see outdoor. My son learned in SkiDubai (almost every week-end) all of 2012 and ski'ed for first time outdoor over Christmas, he did extremely well but I still enroll him in ESF school after first day.

SkiDubai is almost-all icy surface whereas outdoor (also depending where you go) is softer with more powder snow so, IMHO, should have been easier outdoor except it could be slicker. If you go on more advanced runs, then mogul is something you haven't trained in SkiDubai with.

Wakeboarding doesn't change edge as fast / often as snowboarding. Some people don't even change edge if they don't jump /cut across wakes. You might find kite surfing easier to cross into, if you could multi-task with the kite at same time.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

ccr said:


> SkiDubai is a great start, but of course, can't prepare for all to see outdoor. My son learned in SkiDubai (almost every week-end) all of 2012 and ski'ed for first time outdoor over Christmas, he did extremely well but I still enroll him in ESF school after first day.
> 
> SkiDubai is almost-all icy surface whereas outdoor (also depending where you go) is softer with more powder snow so, IMHO, should have been easier outdoor except it could be slicker. If you go on more advanced runs, then mogul is something you haven't trained in SkiDubai with.
> 
> Wakeboarding doesn't change edge as fast / often as snowboarding. Some people don't even change edge if they don't jump /cut across wakes. You might find kite surfing easier to cross into, if you could multi-task with the kite at same time.


Already trying my hand at kite-surfing. I'm a switcharoo on a wakeboard and love to slalom it - so edging and switching edges is no issue at all, it was more getting my head around having to put my weight on my front leg. I just didn't enjoy snowboarding at all. I found skiing much more fun.


----------



## miss_simmons1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Gwayland7 said:


> Yeah the instruction is good, like I said, the groups are very small. Discovery was the biggest class as I guess most of the tourists just wasn't to try snowboarding for the 1st time. After that its almost 1 on 1 in the lessons.
> 
> I'm sure I will see you down there soon. My advice, if you think you might go fairly regularly after the discovery lesson. Buy your own pair of boots, it will make for a far more comfortable experience. And the store in Ski Dubai have some great deals, they may be last seasons boots, but my feet don't really care about that. But your 1st investment should be boots over board and bindings in my opinion.
> 
> Enjoy.


I'll definitely check out the shop once I'm there 

Thanks for your advice!

Cheers,
Danni

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum. Check out my blog here: www.fooddrinkandtheeventsinbetween.wordpress.com Twitter: @Miss_Simmons1


----------

